# Keeps asking me to email Bug Report



## jamez14 (Dec 21, 2011)

So for the past month, at certain times my G-Nex does a weird quick double vibrate then a "compose an email" pops up with 2 files attached. One is a screen shot and the second is a text file with a complete bug report. This seems to happen most frequently when i'm texting or just sent a text. It wants me to email the bug report to myself with a subject line that says *bugreport-2012-01-22-17-41-31.txt. *

Sorry if this is confusing. I don't know how to better explain it and I don't know what is causing this. I've used multiple different ROMs & kernels and it happens with each and everyone of them, most frequently i'm using RootzBoat v7.

Below is an excerpt of the text file that it sends me with a log of the error. It was too big to upload to Rootzwiki (the text file is 4.4mb).

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


```
<br />
========================================================<br />
== dumpstate: 2012-01-22 17:41:33<br />
========================================================<br />
Build: IML74K<br />
Bootloader: PRIMEKL01<br />
Radio: I515.EK04<br />
Network: RootzBoat<br />
Kernel: Linux version 3.0.17-KangBang-0.9.3+ ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #6 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 18 16:48:39 EST 2012<br />
Command line: console=ttyFIQ0 androidboot.console=ttyFIQ0 mem=1G vmalloc=768M omap_wdt.timer_margin=30 no_console_suspend androidboot.serialno=01498AC414002012 androidboot.bootloader=PRIMEKL01 androidboot.baseband=I515.EK04 lcd_bootfb=0xbea70000 mms_ts.panel_id=18 androidboot.cdma=I515.EK06 androidboot.macaddr=2C:44:01:CA:1E:B5<br />
------ UPTIME (uptime) ------<br />
up time: 2 days, 07:01:05, idle time: 11:16:08, sleep time: 1 days, 23:25:03<br />
[uptime: 0.1s elapsed]<br />
------ MEMORY INFO (/proc/meminfo) ------<br />
MemTotal:		 711640 kB<br />
MemFree:		   38432 kB<br />
Buffers:		   25272 kB<br />
Cached:		   150288 kB<br />
SwapCached:		    0 kB<br />
Active:		   377604 kB<br />
Inactive:		  94324 kB<br />
Active(anon):	 297020 kB<br />
Inactive(anon):	  656 kB<br />
Active(file):	  80584 kB<br />
Inactive(file):    93668 kB<br />
Unevictable:		 580 kB<br />
Mlocked:			   0 kB<br />
HighTotal:	    598016 kB<br />
HighFree:		  19112 kB<br />
LowTotal:		 113624 kB<br />
LowFree:		   19320 kB<br />
SwapTotal:			 0 kB<br />
SwapFree:			  0 kB<br />
Dirty:			   456 kB<br />
Writeback:			 0 kB<br />
AnonPages:	    296872 kB<br />
Mapped:		   187740 kB<br />
Shmem:			   708 kB<br />
Slab:				  0 kB<br />
SReclaimable:		  0 kB<br />
SUnreclaim:		    0 kB<br />
KernelStack:	    7600 kB<br />
PageTables:	    10020 kB<br />
NFS_Unstable:		  0 kB<br />
Bounce:			    0 kB<br />
WritebackTmp:		  0 kB<br />
CommitLimit:	  355820 kB<br />
Committed_AS:    6350732 kB<br />
VmallocTotal:	 778240 kB<br />
VmallocUsed:	   65532 kB<br />
VmallocChunk:	 636868 kB<br />
------ CPU INFO (top -n 1 -d 1 -m 30 -t) ------<br />
<br />
User 25%, System 26%, IOW 15%, IRQ 0%<br />
User 52 + Nice 8 + Sys 63 + Idle 79 + IOW 38 + IRQ 0 + SIRQ 0 = 240<br />
  PID   TID PR CPU% S	 VSS	 RSS PCY UID	  Thread		  Proc<br />
4096  4096  1   8% R   1280K    680K  fg shell    top			 top<br />
  267   267  1   6% S 490752K  67636K  fg system   ndroid.systemui com.android.systemui<br />
  381  4224  0   4% D 476068K  50584K  bg app_53   AsyncTask #4    com.google.android.inputmethod.latin<br />
  179   219  1   3% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   WindowManagerPo system_server<br />
  381   381  1   2% S 476068K  50584K  fg app_53   putmethod.latin com.google.android.inputmethod.latin<br />
  119   166  0   2% S  34388K   4112K  fg media    AudioOut_1	  /system/bin/mediaserver<br />
  116   155  0   1% S  91384K  38796K  fg system   SurfaceFlinger  /system/bin/surfaceflinger<br />
4337  4337  1   1% S 477124K  42672K  fg app_90   d.lightflowlite com.rageconsulting.android.lightflowlite<br />
1424  1424  0   1% S	  0K	  0K  fg root	 kworker/u:4	<br />
   84    84  0   1% D	  0K	  0K  fg root	 mmcqd/0		<br />
1422  1422  0   1% S	  0K	  0K  fg root	 kworker/u:2	<br />
31495 31495  0   1% S 520212K  96184K  fg app_26   com.android.mms com.android.mms<br />
29579 29579  0   0% S	  0K	  0K  fg root	 kworker/u:11   <br />
  101   101  0   0% S	  0K	  0K  fg root	 jbd2/mmcblk0p12<br />
  179   218  1   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   WindowManager   system_server<br />
  116   480  1   0% S  91384K  38796K  fg system   Binder Thread # /system/bin/surfaceflinger<br />
  179   186  1   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   Compiler	    system_server<br />
  116 10561  1   0% S  91384K  38796K  fg system   Binder Thread # /system/bin/surfaceflinger<br />
  179   192  0   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   SensorService   system_server<br />
13173 13195  0   0% S 466872K  31168K  fg nfc	  AsyncTask #1    com.android.nfc<br />
  179   322  1   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   Binder Thread # system_server<br />
  179   190  1   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   Binder Thread # system_server<br />
  327 27587  1   0% S 520032K  44188K  bg app_50   Smack Packet Re com.google.process.gapps<br />
  179   191  1   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   Binder Thread # system_server<br />
  403  3881  1   0% S 662324K  56920K  fg radio    Binder Thread # com.android.phone<br />
  403  4405  0   0% S 662324K  56920K  fg radio    Binder Thread # com.android.phone<br />
  179  2639  0   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   Binder Thread # system_server<br />
  327   327  0   0% S 520032K  44188K  bg app_50   e.process.gapps com.google.process.gapps<br />
  179  2642  0   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   Binder Thread # system_server<br />
  179   193  0   0% S 562764K  81876K  fg system   er.ServerThread system_server<br />
[top: 1.5s elapsed]<br />
```


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

this is def. rom specific. the latest version of gummy have this removed (as of a couple weeks ago) and I can confirm I no longer get this (use to get it once or twice a day...super annoying).


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

This is built into Android. It is a debugging tool that lets you send a bug report. It sends to you because you manually triggered it.

It is very easy to trigger it, even accidentally. If you press both volume buttons and the power button at the same time, it will vibrate once. Then it takes nearly a full minute before the phone vibrates three times and the bug report pops up. It also doesn't seem to keep processing when the phone is asleep, so if you accidentally do it when say checking the time or something, it will not show up until the next time you unlock your phone. It is easy to trigger and I have done it by accident quite a few times when either checking the time or taking a screenshot (it is pretty easy to press both volume keys accidentally when taking a screenshot).

You can disable the bug report function by going to /system/bin/ and deleting or renaming bugreport and bugmailer.sh, but I am not sure if this will affect the ability to send bug reports for other system apps. Then it won't happen anymore. It can also be disabled in the ROM code by the developer.


----------



## jamez14 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the great info guys! That makes sense. I have a TPU case and the volume rocker gets held down often. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

jamez14 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the great info guys! That makes sense. I have a TPU case and the volume rocker gets held down often. I really appreciate the help!


Glad to help. I have seen this come up on the boards too often and it makes it hard to trace the cause since it takes so long after triggering it for the report to populate (there is a lot of info to compile).


----------

